# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Тема про аэрографы

## Aleks.KARF

Привет моделистам, и просто знающим людям!
Моделизмом я занимаюсь давно, но работал лишь кистями, и где-то года полтора томуназад решил обзавестись аэрографом. То что видел в продаже меня отпугнуло ценой, и я решил попробовать собрать самому.
От идеи доготовой железки прошло 3-4 месяца,но правилиной функциональности я так и не добился-большой расход краски,часто засорялся,неразборная конструкция.В общем так я это дело и забросил.
А наднях разорился на фирменный ABS-1 SKRAB,и так и не смог его нормально настроить. Толи аппарат бестолковый, толи я?

Если вы можете поделится своим опытом, буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Алексей Мартыненко

Не совсем понятно, что это за аэрограф. Гугль ничего толкового не подсказал, было бы неплохо увидеть фотку, чтобы в общем понять что это такое. И как именно не удалось настроить этот аэрограф. Правда, с учётом того, что нормальный аэрограф такие деньги стоить в принципе не может - может быть проблема в аэрографе.

----------


## Aleks.KARF

Конкретной фирмы производителя я ненашел кроме значка на коробке с надписью "Skrab Profi Tools", а ABS-1 я так понял модель.
Компрессор самодельный с ресивером и редуктором.Так через редуктор аэрограф работать отказывался как не крути (редуктор, форсунку аэрографа).И только подключив аэрограф напрямую к ресиверу с давлением в 3 атм. он заработал, но так можно только заборы красить.
Фотка с мобильника, другой ЦФК не имею.

----------


## Gleb

Dobryj den,
Ia dumaiu chto delo v aerographe.
Ia tozhe ne mog raskoshelitsia na normalnyj aetograph. Snachala kupil za 20CAD priblizitelno kak na photo. Proboval s balonom szhatogo vozduha. Nichego ne poluchalos. Kupil compressor (bytovoj dlia garazha rabotaet chto luchshe riadom ne stoiat). Zarabotalo no kak-to ne tak.
Psihonul i kupil nastoiaschij aerograph Iwata Revolution stoit okolo 100CAD. I tu ia ponial chto delo ne v krivizne moih ruk a v aerographe. Duet prosto pesnia.
Oni byvaiut s verhnej zagruzkoj i s nizhnej. Mne kazhetsia chto s verhnej to chto nado dlia modelirovania.
- Bolee tochnoe raspylenie (mozhno rabotat s ochen malenkim davleniem)
- Rashod kraski minimalnyj (mozhno kapnut odnu kapliu i vsiu izrashodovat)
- Proshe myt

----------


## Aleks.KARF

Большое спасибо за поддержку!
Я как профан в этом деле, подержав аэрограф с верхней загрузкой подумал что краску из воронки легко пролить,вот и остановил свой выбор на таком аппарате.
Хорошенько рассморев (разобрав) аэрограф я ужаснулся топорной работой, там даже заусенцы не притуплены,форсунка намного выше сопла, и думаю попробовать довести его до ума.

P.S.
А вообще-то во всем подлый продавец виноват, он сказал что этот аппарат самый самый, ну я с радости и схватил (полный профан).
Знающие люди, пишите, чтобы другие не повторяли моих ошибок!

----------


## Алексей Мартыненко

Это аэрограф одинарного действия внешнего смешивания. Он годится только под площадные работы. Минимальный нормальный аэрограф стоит тысячи две, это что-нибудь типа аэро-про и их ближних родственников, купить можно в "Чёрной Речке". Например, http://artmaterial.ru/index.php?cont...E3%F0%E0%F4%FB

----------


## Aleks.KARF

В общем я попал я с этим аэрографом, ну хоть на чтото он сгодиться?
Если не затруднит, объясните несведующему популяро какие они бывают, их плюсы и минусы. Может и другим пригодится!

----------


## Алексей Мартыненко

http://gallery.rumodelism.com/faq/f7.shtml#42
А ещё гугль в таких случаях рулит. И поиск по форумам. На шумаковском форуме и румоделизме такие темы всплывают пару раз в месяц.

----------


## Aleks.KARF

Спасибо за интересную ссылку, теперь ясно где собака зарыта. Частенько попадается упоминание "знаменитого Белорусского" аэрографа,
что ето за агрегат и чем он так знаменит?
Если интересно привожу схемку и фотку своей самоделки. Может есть советы по конструкции?

----------


## Aleks.KARF

Народ чего молчите!?.В моем городе (Ковров) спец магазинов по моделизму нет, модели обычно покупаю в магазинах детских игрушек, про инструменты вообще речи нет, аэрограф нашел в секции инструментов, (ну там дрели,перфораторы,лебедки и тд.),ну и схватил с дуру.Про белосский аэрограф посоветуйте, почему он так знаменит?
Делитесь опытом!

----------


## Akiman

> Народ чего молчите!?.В моем городе (Ковров) спец магазинов по моделизму нет, модели обычно покупаю в магазинах детских игрушек, про инструменты вообще речи нет, аэрограф нашел в секции инструментов, (ну там дрели,перфораторы,лебедки и тд.),ну и схватил с дуру.Про белосский аэрограф посоветуйте, почему он так знаменит?
> Делитесь опытом!


"Белорусом" называют аэрограф, выпускавшийся (видимо, выпускается до сих пор) на предприятии "Этон" в Новолукомле. Был страшным дефицитом, имел в комплекте 3 комплекта сопел для разного факела.
Известен он тем, что был единственным, выпускавшимся в СССР.
На сегодняшний день он не выдерживает конкуренции даже с некоторыми из китайских изделий. Проблема в резком падении качества.
С другой стороны, изделия "Этона", выпущенные до экономических реформ, вполне себе пригодны для выполнения задач. Использовал его с 1985 г. по 1997 г., и сейчас иногда вторым его беру.
Советовать сейчас приобретать его никак не могу, учитывая нынешнее качество.

----------


## NJG

Добрый день!! У меня несколько отличаеца  проблема от проблемы Aleks.KARF, но так же связана с аэрографами. Я в етом ничего не понимаю. Читаю и понятия не имею о чем идет речь. Дело вот в чем: у моего брата  скоро день рождения, и я сделала глупость, что пообещала ему аэрограф в подарок, поняв, что не знаю какой лучше. Подскажите мне пожалуйста!!

Какой лучше купить аэрограф и что к нему требуеца??

----------


## Akiman

> Добрый день!! 
> .
> .
> .
> Какой лучше купить аэрограф и что к нему требуеца??


- Какой город и бюджет?
- Одариваемый до этого чем красил? И какой опыт моделизма вообще?

----------


## ta_kill_ya

Приветствую…
Беспокою вас из Тулы.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно купить аэрограф *Kodak Aztek 3000S*, и вообще существует ли он.
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## Lelick009

Аэрограф возможно и хороший, но уж больно экзотичный, советую прицениться к чему-нибудь более доступному:

http://aero-pro.ru/?main.htm

Кстати в продаже встречаются и "NoName" аэрографы корейского пр-ва, содранные с брендовых (Ивата, Ханса), с нормальным качеством, но по цене в районе 4-5 тыс. рублей. К некоторым моделям подходят сопла и иглы от фирмовых.

----------


## LeraD

http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=322435
около 30 видео уроков по аэрографии, правда детали чуть побольше, - авто и мото

----------


## Aleks.KARF

Фирма "Звезда" в своих каталогах предлагает два аэрографа - "Профессионал" и "Юниор",последний увидел в продаже за 2600, кто нибудь имел с ними дело, стоят-ли они покупки?

----------


## aexi

Привезли на днях аэрограф + компрессор Миол (Miol)/ C доставкой в Москву из Севастополя обошелся 160$

----------


## Aleks.KARF

И как это в деле? Это набор или можно поотдельности, если можно поточнее о компрессоре: параметры, цена, где заказывали?

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

160 за комплект???? :Eek:   Я тоже хочу)))!!!!

----------


## aexi

В долгих поисках аэрографа и компрессора за небольшие деньги наткнулся на фирму Миол Украина.
На сайте http://www.sevmodel.com било заказано:
1/ Аэрограф Miol TG-180 - *ЦЕНА 45$* (двойного действия , сопло 0.25 (копия Iwata Мicron CM-C-Plus ))
2/ Компрессор Miol - 120 поршневой - *ЦЕНА 100$* (Портативный, термическая защита , низкий уровень шума , автостоп , давление 1-4 Bar , вес 3 кг , в комплекте воздушный фильтр , редуктор , манометр . 23 литра/мин. Шланг в комплекте)
Граждане РФ получают 5% скидку от суммы заказа. *ИТОГО = 136$*
Оплатчивал через вестерн юнион комиссия 9$ (возможен также перевод на карту Visa что с экономит эти 9$) Доставкой договорились через проводников поезда Севастополь-Москва (проводникам отдал 350р).
Вобщем на сайте Севмодель работают - оперативно и адекватно (до этого обращался в 3 интернет магазина ответов от них досих пор нет). Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ Андрею Хицкову (его icq - 132-822-780 - sevmodel )за быструю обработку и доставку заказа.
Кочество аэра и компрессора отличное.

----------


## Aleks.KARF

Ну я так думаю придется разбить большую "свинку" с мелочью, только у меня эта "свиния" бронированная, небъется, а информация интересная, спасибо за отклик, теперь буду думать как-бы и мне такой приобресть.

----------


## aexi

Всегда пожалуйста! :Smile:  у них на сайте есть еще чуток подешевле аэрограф за 31$, ну и вообще простой 10$
Ps у нас в Москве типа токого набора обойдется мин 7-8 тр, и аэр там будет дай бог как за 31$

----------


## Advokator

Да.Меня эта тема заинтересовала.Кто-нибудь ещё купил такой набор?

----------


## Advokator

Да.Меня эта тема заинтересовала..Кто-нибудь ещё купил такой набор?

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Народ!!! А кто нибудь сейчас Белоруский брал? как он?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Добрый день!
aexi-вы уже испробовали это сочетание МИОЛовского компрессора с аэрографом? Как оно? Не сильно шумно(в сравнении с холодильным)? на сколько хватает воздуха при работе с аэрографом?
Стою практически на пороге покупки такого же.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Народ!!! А кто нибудь сейчас Белоруский брал? как он?


Как и был ранее. Брал недавно товарищу, вроде ничего, качество обработки поверхностей не упало.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Спасибо большое буду брать!

----------


## Pepelatz

От избытка ума купил себе вот эту поделку.. теперь думаю - у неё же нет регулятора хода педали!!! Чтоже теперь - только на твёрдость руки надежда?
http://spraygun.chinese-suppliers.co...ig/ew_330c.jpg


Также вопрос: сопло с двумя рисками к белорусу реально купить сейчас?

----------


## Sanych

> От избытка ума купил себе вот эту поделку.. теперь думаю - у неё же нет регулятора хода педали!!! Чтоже теперь - только на твёрдость руки надежда?
> http://spraygun.chinese-suppliers.co...ig/ew_330c.jpg


Попробуйте ограничить ход рычажка маягкой резиной, вставленной за рычагом со стороны хвоста аппарата.

----------


## Pepelatz

Благодарю за совет! дельная мысль!
Также остаётся в силе вопрос: сопло с двумя рисками к белорусу реально купить сейчас?

----------


## ЛИТОВЕЦ

> Народ чего молчите!?.В моем городе (Ковров) спец магазинов по моделизму нет, модели обычно покупаю в магазинах детских игрушек, про инструменты вообще речи нет, аэрограф нашел в секции инструментов, (ну там дрели,перфораторы,лебедки и тд.),ну и схватил с дуру.Про белосский аэрограф посоветуйте, почему он так знаменит?
> Делитесь опытом!


НЕСОГЛАСЕН С ДРУГИМИ ЧТО ОН НЕХОРОШ ..ПОЛЬЗУЮСЬ С 1995.ПРЕД ИДУШЩИЙ БЫЛ ПОТЕРЕН ПРИ ПЕРЕЕЗДЕ .ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШАЯ ШТУКА. А В КАЧЕСТВЕ КОМПРЕСОРА ИЗПОЛЬЗУЮСЬ  СГОРЕВШИЙ КОМПРЕСОР ОТ ХОЛОДИЛНИКА. ИХ ПОЛНЫ СВАЛКИ. НА ГОДА ДВА ХВОТАЕТ. ТОЛЬКО НАДО ДЕЛАТЬ ОТСТОЙНИК.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Белорусский аэрограф ИМХО вполне нормальный. Я, правда, другими не красил, так что мне трудно сравнивать  :Smile: . Но "белорусом" успешно красят многие замечательные мастера-моделисты, в том числе и Александр Невзоров aka Slava_trudu. И вот что у него получается:
http://www.dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=3546
http://www.dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=742
http://www.dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=737

Правда, иногда попадаются бракованные экземпляры этого изделия, которыми работать действительно невозможно. Насколько часто - не знаю. У меня нормальный.
Выглядит "белорус" (если кто не видел) вот так:

----------


## Aleks.KARF

Посоветовали магазин во Владимире "Детство.ру" , там вроде-бы инструментом торгуют, если кто в курсе подскажите где он находится.

----------


## sevmodel

> Привезли на днях аэрограф + компрессор Миол (Miol)/ C доставкой в Москву из Севастополя обошелся 160$


Живу в Севастополе, не у нас ли прикупили  :Tongue:  :Redface:  , думаю что Вы довольны. Не хорошо моделистов ставить в раздумие по цене , он Вам с доставкой обощёлся  190 $ ( ну это правда по нашему курсу :Redface: )

----------


## sevmodel

> Белорусский аэрограф ИМХО вполне нормальный. Я, правда, другими не красил, так что мне трудно сравнивать . Но "белорусом" успешно красят многие замечательные мастера-моделисты, в том числе и Александр Невзоров aka Slava_trudu. И вот что у него получается:
> http://www.dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=3546
> http://www.dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=742
> http://www.dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=737
> 
> Правда, иногда попадаются бракованные экземпляры этого изделия, которыми работать действительно невозможно. Насколько часто - не знаю. У меня нормальный.
> Выглядит "белорус" (если кто не видел) вот так:


Беларус , это что и жигуль , старый но ездет , но хочется то Мерседес (  Но по цене жугуля  , значит  Вам к нам   www.sevmodel.com )!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Aleks.KARF

Появилась возможномть купить аэрограф от фирмы Hobby line. Ктонибуть пользуется инструментом этой фирмы, как они в работе, стоитли их брать? Цены вроде бы не кусаются, только ненагрется-бы.

----------

